# Costume Parade! Please Join In!



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

.....


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

As soon as I get Mickey's costume, I will post pics of him. In the meantime, here's Harley as a cowboy








Sorry it's so blurry


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is from a few years ago, as "Rock-a-Hula Bonnie"
[attachment=13753:attachment]


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> As soon as I get Mickey's costume, I will post pics of him. In the meantime, here's Harley as a cowboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see Mickey in his costume.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

We dont have stuff for our babies for halloween














I think if I dressed Chloe in something 'halloweeny' and took her down the road in her stroller, the men in white would definately come and lock me up!! LOL LOL


But I just love seeing all the babies in their lovely costumes.


MORE MORE MORE please.....


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and the little sausage from down under



~~mommy, what's halloween??~ Chloe

PS the only *costume* I have is Chloe in her santa suit - LOL LOL

[attachment=13770:attachment]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here is Parker in his old costume...i am waiting on one more piece to pixels costume to arrive and then i can take both of their pics...i cant wait!

[attachment=13771:attachment]


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

Little pimp


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE these pictures!! Keep them coming!!! 

As Dede said, we don't really celebrate Halloween, but if I get time at the weekend, I might see what fabric I have & try to rustle something up! I don't want my babies to miss all this FUN!!









PS: Dede - isn't that a Mrs Claus suit, not a Santa suit? That little sausage is WAY to lady-like to be confused with Santa!

Bill - I just LOVE the pimp picture, its my favourite in your gallery!

Jaimie - as always, Parker is just way TOO HANDSOME! Can't wait to see Pixel!

LOVE the cowboy suit too! Can't wait to see Mickey's costume!

Linda - Bonnie is just adorable in that outfit! Did you let her have a 'sip' of your cocktail!?

Punky looks totally adorable too!! soooo cute, I just want to snuggle him up!!! Thanks for starting this thread, it's EXCELLENT!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Punky looks totally adorable too!! soooo cute, I just want to snuggle him up!!! Thanks for starting this thread, it's EXCELLENT![/B]




Thank you.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

Since I have Divo in a pimp outfit i was gong to dress Courtney up like a hooker but they dont make too much cloths like that for dogs.. So i found something else that would fit her..







Im not talking bout the size eather..








a little glair is also in her eyes and i think that was her saying id better get that rediculous outfit off her now or she was going to send me streight to H-E double L..








Dont mess w/ a little devil expesially when she's in heat.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

These are fantastic, everyone looks sooooooo cute!

My favorite local pet supply place called me last night to tell me the halloween costumes arrived, and they put a few back in Wilson and Molly's sizes.







I guess that's the kind of customer service you get when your purchases alone keep the owner driving her BMW.









I am going to stop by this evening, and see what I can find.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Trinket as a princess...
[attachment=13798:attachment]
[attachment=13799:attachment]


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

> Trinket as a princess...
> [attachment=13798:attachment]
> [attachment=13799:attachment][/B]


isn`t that from petedge, oh shes a darling wearing that and i thought i was the only one thinking the costume is cute


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Everyone looks so cute. It is so much fun them to dress them up.







I made an outfit for Sassy. She is my little ballerina. She will twirl like a ballerina for a treat. Of course that picture is blurring, but I thought you would see what I mean. Remember, Sassy does not like posing for pictures.








[attachment=13810:attachment]
[attachment=13811:attachment]
[attachment=13812:attachment]
[attachment=13813:attachment]

Pam and Sassy


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Pam she looks so cute!! Every little girl should have a ballerina costume with sequins!!!!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Since they just recieved these not too long ago, they may just be cheerleaders. Gidget has a Halloween t-shirt that I put a ruffled skirt on, we'll see. May order something, but have had some neighborhood loose dog problems so we can't go out walking around here, so we may just stick with what we have and buy toys instead. 
Aimee
[attachment=13831:attachment]
[attachment=13832:attachment]


----------



## maltsrule (Oct 2, 2006)

I love this thread. The best costume parade ever.







I love halloween and to see all these dressed up pooches makes me smile!!!!!!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Linus McDuff's new costume...










A group of us that are doing the 5K have decided to go as the Village People. Duff will be the construction worker. I'll be sure to post photos of us all!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Fantastic Costumes!!!







YAY For The Dressed Up Cuties!!!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

> I think if I dressed Chloe in something 'halloweeny' and took her down the road in her stroller, the men in white would definately come and lock me up!! LOL LOL[/B]


i think if i took Mishkin down the street in a stroller the men in white would lock me up









WA needs to catch up a little when it comes to pets, we are getting there slowly...very slowly.

great costumes everyone, i especially love the lil pimp costume, i may have to buy one of those for Mishkin


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=265397
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The Bride & Groom


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=265397
> 
> 
> 
> ...










LOLOL!! I've got that problem here in rural BC, Canada too. People even look at me funny because I put cute clothes on my Chloe.







I daren't go out in public with her cute little boots on.







Heaven forbid I put her in a stroller!









*sigh* I am surrounded by big smelly country dogs.







How on earth did Chloe and I end up here?









ANYWAY, I got the butterfly costume for her in XS, but it is too big.







I'm hoping she will grow into it by Halloween. If she does I will definately post pictures.

I LOVE all your Halloween costumes! Maltese dress up so pretty, don't they? BTW, Linus McDuff's fire hydrant costume is hilarious!!







...I hope the other dogs don't pee on him.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Here are Sugar and Chloe from last year. I don't think they enjoyed it as much as I did.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

here's my litttle punk rock girl!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That just takes the cake.







I love the spiders in her hair!









Linda and Sophie


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I love every one's costumes. Each one of them look absolutely adorable!

I haven't made Shotzi's costume yet. So here she is in a pretend costume.
[attachment=14090:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

sorry for the poor quality pics. he was NOT in the mood for posing. he wanted back outside where he could romp in the grass/dirt and roll in the leaves.







(he needs a bath and he's just about due for a hair cut)


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Dear Carrie, I LOVE Wizard Massimo!!! He had casted a spell on me long ago, now I know how it did it.
> 
> I sure have enjoyed seeing all the costumes here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

> sorry for the poor quality pics. he was NOT in the mood for posing. he wanted back outside where he could romp in the grass/dirt and roll in the leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That soooo fits him


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

-removed-


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I LOVE all your Halloween costumes! Maltese dress up so pretty, don't they? BTW, Linus McDuff's fire hydrant costume is hilarious!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

here is Princess Diana...









And the Pirate that stole her...


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Maci my lil pumpkin


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> Maci my lil pumpkin
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















lol she looks so halloweeny!!!!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Here's Matrix!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Wonderful pictures!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Great Costumes!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's my little witch,







she wasn't thrilled










[attachment=14923:attachment]


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I tried taking pictures of Kodie and Kelsie in their costumes... but it was tough work.. i'm gonna try again tomorrow... but here is a sneak preview! Kodie is a bumble bee... and Kelsie is a flower.








[attachment=14926:attachment]


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What great costumes everyone has for their babies!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I tried taking pictures of Kodie and Kelsie in their costumes... but it was tough work.. i'm gonna try again tomorrow... but here is a sneak preview! Kodie is a bumble bee... and Kelsie is a flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kodie looks great as a bumblebee and Kelsie is too beatiful for words. The flower costume is perfect for her.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

Lady - School Gir:........................Tikirety flower
















Billy: Pepe le Pew:........................Pink Marrie - Tinkerbell


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Don't you think this is boring ?? I do


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

Great Costumes everyone! I wish my own costume hadnt taken so much time or I would have had one for Kita to share, I'll just have to give her a break from dressing up for one day 
(Kita: YES!!!! No more clothes!!)


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> sorry for the poor quality pics. he was NOT in the mood for posing. he wanted back outside where he could romp in the grass/dirt and roll in the leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!! Massimo looks precious!!!!!








Now I gotta go back and look at all the others!!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> OMG!!! Massimo looks precious!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










thanks...sorry the pictues were so blurry.. if i use a flash, he closes his eyes...









so (if you couldn't tell already by my avatar) i have more pictures to add. it's not a costume, really... since he wears a crown every day (except it's normally an invisible one!!). i found it in the grocery store of all places... it was a little large for him, but i had to have it.








mind you, i took these earlier today... he's had a bath since then. 
but here are his latest pictures:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=275998
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Too cute!!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

All the fluffs look great in their costumes


















& Carrie





















Massimo is gorgeous in his crown














you have one special little lad there


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i love everyone's pics!! don't think we are going to dress up this year (have no reason to!) so i love looking at all the adorable babies here!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I tried taking pictures of Kodie and Kelsie in their costumes... but it was tough work.. i'm gonna try again tomorrow... but here is a sneak preview! Kodie is a bumble bee... and Kelsie is a flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!


----------



## lovemytobi (Apr 21, 2005)

Here is Tobi from last year. I sorry that I hadn't been able to get one for Lily yet, hopefully this weekend. If I do I will update my pic.


----------



## MINNIES MOM (Feb 22, 2006)

Happy Howloween!!!
All the babies look so cute all dressed up! 
Here is Minnie dressed in her pumpkin outfit. I can just read her mind, "mommy you better give me lots of treats for this!" Ha, ha









http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k39/minn...NEWPICII164.jpg

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k39/minn...NEWPICII159.jpg
http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k39/minn...NEWPICII165.jpg


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

i just have nooooooo words!!! they are sooooo cute!!! ALL OF THEM!!!

mac was a firefighter!!! 
he hates de hood though!!! hihi he looks funny with it on!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

What a fun thread. All your babies are ADORABLE!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Here is my little Island Girl. Move over Jimmy Buffet.

[attachment=15248:attachment]


----------



## maltmyheart (Jun 27, 2006)

[attachment=15302:attachment][attachment=15301:attachment]He didn't like it.


----------

